# 03 SVT Cobra VS Turbo SE-R video.



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

So...I downloaded a nice vid tonight of a Turbo B13 SE-R racing a brand new 03' Supercharged Mustang Cobra (that's how they come stock now....390hp).

The SE-R beats it twice from a roll......looks like 40-45mph up to 120-130mph (you can see the Mustang's speedo at certain points in the film), and then from 55-60mph (they say 50, but the Cobra speedometer was just shy of 60).........then they go from a hole shot, and of course the SVT wins (rear drive launches better).

Sounds like the vid was shot in Texas or Oklahoma judging by the Cobra drivers' accent.

Anybody on this board have an idea who this was, and what kind of a setup the SE-R had? Just wondering....cause that's somewhat like what I'd like my car to do (a bit slower though...I'm only looking for 200-230whp).

Oh...I also got a vid of a N/A SE-R racing a Grand Am GT.....good race....the SE-R screws up his launch (hits the rev limiter once), but reels the GA back in. The SE-R has at least an intake (can hear it).


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Hook us up with the links. I waanna see.


----------



## dropsentra94 (May 1, 2002)

wrd hook dat link up dogzz


----------



## Twomissanman (Dec 19, 2002)

hook me up with that link yo


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah i saw i think the same vid on the cobra forums


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

yeah, hook it up with the link......cant wait to show this to my friend in his GT thinking he's the shit.


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

OK...suddenly the place I got it from is down.

It's a friend of mine from Wisconsin who has the Vid on his website, but he is on vacation, and I think the Movies portion is hosted on his computer's hard drive.........I'll tell you when he's back so you can all get it.

I still wouldn't mind knowing if anybody has a clue what mods were done to this SE-R (if anyone has seen the vid).


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

what is the site? Even if it is down for now, I would still like to know what it is. Then I could check back every once and a while.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

*import vs domestic*

kinda related. heres a vid of a mustang vs a supra http://www.jdmvtec.com/movies/t51rsupra_vs_351mustang.mpeg


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

check this out guys, this is the link for the se-r vs cobra video

behold: http://spoof3d.com/projects/2oo/videos/03Cobra_vs_Sentra.mpg


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

That's not where I got it from, but it IS the same video........

Sorry I wasn't quite as helpful as this gentleman.


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

I kinda wish they would have taken the 1st run to a really high speed......

They shut down around 130mph according to the Mustangs speedometer, but the Sentra was getting *slowly* reeled in....of course the Mustang has a governor at 155mph.

I wonder if the SE-R would have held it?


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

nice vid


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

BIGBULS said:


> *That's not where I got it from, but it IS the same video........
> 
> Sorry I wasn't quite as helpful as this gentleman. *


thank you for the kind words. it was all for the greater cause anyways, to show that an se-r can beat a cobra....just giving the fans a show.


----------



## nissan 0wnz you (Nov 8, 2002)

I can't even see it.... the video is totally dark except for a couple taillights... can i fix this?


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

No....but it's pretty obvious which is the SE-R, and which is the Mustang. Blame the Texans who shot it 

Also, you can see the Mustang's speedometer a few times....on that first run they got up to 130+mph (the speedo is blurry, but the numbers are every 20mph).


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

*any more?*

are there any more videos of sentras or se-r's? i seem to be able to find other cars except these, and i wanna download some, does anyone know where i can download some? kazaa doesnt have any.....


----------



## dropsentra94 (May 1, 2002)

wrd we need some more bless us big dog


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: any more?*



sr20 805 said:


> *kazaa doesnt have any..... *


Werd... I'm gonna throw these up on Kazaa, for those less fortunate that haven't found this thread, and/or this forum and are a sentra/nissan enthusiast.

Thanks for posting those two vids peoples..


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

hey opium, u should record yourself racing some cars....I'D LOVE TO SEE THE SR20DET SMOKING SOME CARS......plus u seem to have some of the most exciting races on these forums, i wish i coulda seen when u raced the super sport......


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

sr20 805 said:


> *hey opium, u should record yourself racing some cars....I'D LOVE TO SEE THE SR20DET SMOKING SOME CARS......plus u seem to have some of the most exciting races on these forums, i wish i coulda seen when u raced the super sport...... *


Well, check out this Video. This is pretty much what it was like for me against that SS. This vette hauls ass... 

And that idea has come across before of recording me smoking people, but I don't own a video camera, and I can't borrow one for very long. Races don't always come my way. And when I'm racing, I'm usually by myself, so I can't record and drive at the same time. And I won't go to the illegal drags either. Too much drama there.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

> And I won't go to the illegal drags either. Too much drama there.


yea, i agree, i used to go to the races a lot, but seems that now the cops are getting a lot more strict and actually handing out tickets to ANYTHING they can find wrong.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nissan 0wnz you said:


> *I can't even see it.... the video is totally dark except for a couple taillights... can i fix this? *


i see the same thing... poor video quality.


----------



## UrbN (May 28, 2002)

I know the dude in the classic sentra on the video. His name is Steve, we live in Tennessee, he is a mechanical engineer for Calsonic. He recently sold the car to a guy a few cities over from us. He was running a 2nd gen rx7 turbo on the car, then i believed he upgrade to a t3/t04e. I asked him one nite about it, he was telling me that he was wanting to sell his sentra. I remember during the early summer, he raced a r6 and beat the guy in the top end, the owner of the bike came back crying. Here is a pic of the car during the daytime... If i can find a picture of the passenger side of the car, his exhaust comes out infront of the passenger side tire. You can hear him say somein about a 10 roll, that is Steve, he is a cool ass guy, he's a bit country


----------



## vanns (Jan 2, 2003)

so u have a video of a sentra beating a cobra and then u brag about it . how many sentras out there can do that? let me answer for u- not many and the ones that can how much did they spend?Get real or stay fake .


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

vanns said:


> *so u have a video of a sentra beating a cobra and then u brag about it . how many sentras out there can do that? let me answer for u- not many and the ones that can how much did they spend?Get real or stay fake . *


u insist on being a dumbass? the supercharged cobras usually run for 30-40K$ a 1991 se-r runs for about 3K dollars, do the math kid


----------



## vanns (Jan 2, 2003)

well let me see 2+1=3 and 4+4=8 and 91 sentra = pos -i get it.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

so a brand spankin' new supercharged cobra just got smoked by a 'pos' sentra, wow.......aint that a bitch


----------



## vanns (Jan 2, 2003)

lets get this sraight dumbass no stock nissan can beat a 03 cobra do u get it now or r u in loser denial.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

hehe......look at your ass get mad ..........who cares if the se-r wasnt stock, and the svt was supercharged, at the end of the day, the cobra got spanked......


----------



## vanns (Jan 2, 2003)

Didnt get mad just pointing out facts any idiot with $400 can run there car with the bottle oh and bye the way i will say it again no stck nissan can beat a 03 cobra .


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

i have yet to see ANY mustang beat an se-r, with either car having any kind of work, prove me wrong


----------



## vanns (Jan 2, 2003)

whats the car do in 1/4


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

vanns said:


> *whats the car do in 1/4 *


what does the cobra do in the 1/4?


----------



## vanns (Jan 2, 2003)

6 seconds less then that car lol.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

WOW!!


----------



## vanns (Jan 2, 2003)

6 seconds is alot u ass .


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

thats great, u want a cookie now?


----------



## vanns (Jan 2, 2003)

not today maybe tommorow u pos sentra owner


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

vanns said:


> *Didnt get mad just pointing out facts any idiot with $400 can run there car with the bottle oh and bye the way i will say it again no stck nissan can beat a 03 cobra . *



my friend, my friend have you ever heard of the SKYLINE


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

yep, good ol' skyline...........whats a cobra got? a 5.0L??? a skyline has a 2.6L........those ford guys are dumbasses if the v6 can squeeze about the same numbers as the v8


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

The SVT would actually be a VERY good match for an R34 Slyline in the 1/4, and would probably pull a little up high.

Both run the 1/4 in the high 12 second range (although the Cobra would have about 5mph on the Skyline at the traps).

Oh.....the Cobras' engine is a DOHC 4.6L Supercharged V8. with a 6 speed.......fast.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

yea, but not fast enough for a 4.6L...........how can a 2.6L be a dead match? looks like ford has big engines for nothin' drainin gas polluting earth


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I like it when I beat cobra's....  It makes them angry...


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> I like it when I beat cobra's.... It makes them angry...


 It's amazing when people search the internet only to find a story whereas one of their beloved and all mighty cobras got smoked by some (as they would put it) crappy 'ol nissan sentra ! I guess their feelings get hurt because no 4cylinder shouldn't be beating up on a car company's hot $hit sports cars. But as the old saying goes "$hit happens"..........


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

> how many sentras out there can do that? let me answer for u- not many and the ones that can how much did they spend?Get real or stay fake .


a lot of FF imports out there are faster than cobra's. for example, Jamie Farrers 9sec se-r. http://members.aol.com/ghettomax1/index2.htm

what do u mean by get real or stay fake? how does adding forced induction and or additional technology into a sentra or any import make a person fake? 

dont get me wrong, i like some muscle cars. like this turbo'd 1st gen camaro. http://www.bankspower.com/Banks_FridayNight_112202.cfm


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey vanns, what's your problem? If you want to learn about how to make Sentras MUCH faster than Cobras, you can ask. But if you're just going to talk trash, especially without backing any of it up, don't expect to be able to log in here for much longer.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

another example (not a nissan)
http://vids.hayabusa.org/vids/Civic vs Vette.mpg


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

hey i out dragged a v6 comaro, and a v6mustang. Heck i even out ran a 02 mustang GT from a 75mph roll, that guy was as hurt and pissed as you were vanny boy. and ican't tell you the countless times that ive smoked those other punk ass domestic cars like the taruses, ther cavaliers and other american imports such as the civics, accords. The point is, if my 4cyl enging can out run a v8 mustand gt, and still get 36 miles to the gallon, then you tell me whose fake and whose the dumbass. 
P.S. have fun at the gas station, because ill bet that is where you spend most of your time. Oh yeah, my sentra is stock!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: import vs domestic*



javierb14 said:


> *kinda related. heres a vid of a mustang vs a supra http://www.jdmvtec.com/movies/t51rsupra_vs_351mustang.mpeg *


omg that mustang got smoked!


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

anthony jackson said:


> *The point is, if my 4cyl enging can out run a v8 mustand gt, and still get 36 miles to the gallon, then you tell me whose fake and whose the dumbass. *


How do you get 36mpg? 

Im lucky to get 30.


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

Ummm....I guarantee you can't out run a 99+ Mustang GT from a roll if he's actually trying. Not a chance.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

BIGBULS said:


> *Ummm....I guarantee you can't out run a 99+ Mustang GT from a roll if he's actually trying. Not a chance. *


He could easily if he had a DET. Those things are cake! Even with mods they are cake..


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Hell, during my encounters with the mustang gang, we were already doing over 90mph before we start racing and not even one was close enough to call it a close race.


> He could easily if he had a DET.


 Even without the turbo a b13 should be able to out-sprint a stock mustang GT. I did it numerous times with a CA18DE. My sig is the key as to why one car gets around better than the other.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

boost_boy said:


> *Hell, during my encounters with the mustang gang, we were already doing over 90mph before we start racing and not even one was close enough to call it a close race. . *


amen...


----------

